# Maryland Daisy Mae senior in shelter



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Maryland Rescue Needed - Daisy Mae senior in shelter*

Just found this sweet girl in the Prince Georges County shelter: Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Upper Marlboro, MD | DAISY MAE

Prince Georges County Animal Management Group
Upper Marlboro, MD
301-780-7200 
[email protected]


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisy*

I just emld GRREAT for Daisy Mae.

GRREAT - Golden Retriever Rescue, Education and Training


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks, Karen. I will keep the GRREAT contact info for future use.

Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldensgirl*

You are welcome.

You can find all of the Golden Ret. Rescues by State here.

http://landofpuregold.com/rescuea.htm#Maryland


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary from GRREAT just emld. and she is going to call the shelter to see if Daisy Mae needs help. She said this particular shelter is good about notifying her.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Excellent! Thanks again.

Lucy


----------

